

Ask HN: Can you do 2 different YC applications in one batch? - consta

We have two tempting ideas. One is in private beta, for the other one we have a working MVP. While we worked on idea 1 for quite some time and is more high-tech, idea 2 might have a higher paying customer base (not tested yet). Is it advisable to apply with both startups for YC?
======
pg
Yes. [http://ycombinator.com/faq.html](http://ycombinator.com/faq.html)

~~~
consta
Thx, couldn't remember that answer from the FAQs :)

------
akrurnan
best for YC staff to respond, but i would think yes - since YC gives a greater
weightage to the quality of the founding team, than specific ideas. but then
looking at it from another angle, wouldn't it send a message that you have a
problem in staying disciplined and focused which is critically important to
build a solid company?

in conclusion, my recommendation is to choose one among the two ideas - and
then use the second as reference work to demonstrate your entrepreneurial
prowess.

~~~
consta
Thanks for this insight. You are right, it might send the wrong message but
could also mean we pivot / go for that ideas which generates higher growth
[1]. I guess it is a matter of communication.

[1]
[http://www.paulgraham.com/growth.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/growth.html)

